# Rep Points - What's it all about



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Rep points?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sabfrance said:


> Rep points?


we were talking about it in 'Spain' a couple of weeks ago!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/56482-thanks-thingie-giving-reputation.html


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we were talking about it in 'Spain' a couple of weeks ago!!
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/56482-thanks-thingie-giving-reputation.html



Oh, I didn't get the invitation...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

But you got some rep points.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

did i give myself some? can i? lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, you can't give yourself rep points. The others have to give it to you. it's a way of saying "thank you". You're on your way up now!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i only get rep points from newbies


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're very popular with the newbies then, aren't you?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

im guessing yes


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you know how long it took for me to get to 2000 points??


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you know how long it took for me to get to 2000 points??


let me guess, 3-4 weeks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In theory you should get points by providing helpful information, not just posting nonsense, but it doesn't always work like that.  

Some might do well to remind themselves that this is a help site for expats, not a popularity contest with their mates. 
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> let me guess, 3-4 weeks


 No. As you gain in points, you give more. I came across it and for the longest just gave and gave and gave for all the helpful posts. I didnt figure out for a few months that my power was growing. I would get but they would only give you like ten to twnety points in the beginning. I would say maybe 3 months? And then it went really really really really crazy high over a few months. They fixed it a bit so its not as bad with the older expat forumers giving. There for a while, someone with 500,000 was giving like 20,000 all at once. It was a bit much. Almost had the first million rep power person. 

But yes, some of us just give out to much rep, as elphaba says.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba is right. We really need to take a step back with the rep points.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

its good to be generous sometimes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> its good to be generous sometimes


It's not real...
-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Unfortunately, you can't give yourself rep points. The others have to give it to you. it's a way of saying "thank you". You're on your way up now!


Lol i thought as much. But i was tricked into thinking that the green thingie on the right hand side was a rep point.. turns out it is just a green light thingie lol


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

that green light thinking next to your username is showing that you are online on forum


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Darn, and I was hoping to give myself a few ... thousand ... 

I envy you ladies with a boatload of 'em ..



pamela0810 said:


> Unfortunately, you can't give yourself rep points. The others have to give it to you. it's a way of saying "thank you". You're on your way up now!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok I know it must be me being thick here now... but I still dont get the mechanism whereby you give and get rep points. Is it automatic? Can you choose how many points you give and to whom? hmmmm


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

all i know is if you hit the thanks thing it shall give that person's post some rep points


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, you can not choose how many. How many is based on how much rep power you have. The more rep power you have, the more rep points you give when you thank someone. So, if someone who has alot gives you thanks, like pammy or andy, you will get a whole whole lot. If hash should click thanks, he might only give out 20. You also gain rep power by posts as well. The exact mechanisim, no one knows. Its a mystery


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> all i know is if you hit the thanks thing it shall give that person's post some rep points


ooooh i just SAW the thanks icon!! So THAT's how it works???? Let me try on you now!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, hello - it's not real!!

And it meant to be for thanking a poster for useful information, not for wittering on about nonsense...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> ooooh i just SAW the thanks icon!! So THAT's how it works???? Let me try on you now!


yep thats it, i got some rep points


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Points don't mean prizes so dont worry about it.


----------

